# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تم الرد الفرق بين الدونجل والبوكس

## smsm342

اخوتي الكرام هل يوجد فرق بين البوكس والدنجل في الوقتالحالي انا مستخدم جديد واريد شراء البوكس بس الموزع بيشكرفي الدونجل ممكن الاخوه يفيدونا ايه الفرق وايهم الافضل

----------


## sab_bane

السلام عليكم أخي هناك فرق فمثلا 
sigma-key هي عبارة عن قارئ للشرائح  smart card reader + smard card  + بطاقة  و تأتي في أغلب الأ حيان بدون كابلات 
Sigma-Box هي عبارة عن واجهة أو ما يسمى ب Interface بمعني أخر منفذ + قارئ للشريحة +الشريحة +الكابلات 
باختصار لو كنت تملك كابلت لا داعي لشراء البوكس إكتفي ب dongle أما إذا كنت لا تملك الكبالات و أنت في بداية الأمر فل الأفضل البوكس و السلام عليكم

----------


## smsm342

اخي املك كبلات وعندي z3x ,spt  هل اكتفي يالدنجل فقت ولكم جزل الخير

----------


## mohamed73

> اخي املك كبلات وعندي z3x ,spt  هل اكتفي يالدنجل فقت ولكم جزل الخير

 نعم اخي يمكنك دلك

----------

